# Dawn



## Dawn1968 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi,

we've had our Rocket Espresso R 60 for 4 years, we've had a few problems from not pressure - steam pressure etc

our machine is in repair again ....so far 600 Swiss francs and still not working

the PROBLEM.... it's not recognising there is water in the tank

any advice I'd be eternally grateful as the repair shop has no idea and the BILL is getting bigger

thanks Dawn


----------



## Pablosammy (Oct 14, 2018)

Late reply, but what water are you using? If you use low conductivity water from an RO filter, for example, the level probe might not be able to detect the water level.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Dawn1968 said:


> Hi,
> 
> we've had our Rocket Espresso R 60 for 4 years, we've had a few problems from not pressure - steam pressure etc
> 
> ...


 For what's worth... It's unlikely to be water related, as, presumably, the same water is being in use for the past 4 years, correct?

It could be the tank water level sensor, which is based on conducting electricity. If the water cannot do so (Reverse Osmosis for example) then that could be it. But it can also be a fault with the "brain" of the machine, where it's failing to sense water detection in the tank. It could even be as simple as a disconnected wire.

I don't know anything about the repair shop you are using, but if they cannot diagnose something like this... I'd be worried to just leave my machine with them. 😉


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Short out the two pins at the bottom where the tank plugs in....if it detects there is water great....if not look for a broken wire/bad connection to the autofill box. If that's all good, could be a fault in the box itself. If the repair shop isn't able to solve/diagnose this problem, find another repair shop.


----------

